# Obtener 60 W-rms a partir de 2 TDA2050?



## mati_23 (Dic 18, 2007)

Hola , solo quería saber si se pueden unir 2 de estos integrados o sea interconectarlos a un solo canal de audio y hacerlo circuito bridge, se puede y cómo?


----------



## BUSHELL (Dic 18, 2007)

Se puede. Mira el datasheet de los tda2050 y 2040, allì veràs una configuracion en Bridge que funciona. 

Con una fuente de 17-0-17 a 3 amperios, anda bien.


----------



## leandrociencia113 (Dic 28, 2007)

Hice uno con 2 tda 2050 copiando el circuito del 2040 y anduvo bien, lo único que no me gusta es que hace un ruidito cuando prendo y apago la luz.


----------



## luiselelectronico (Feb 29, 2008)

En el buscador de google solo pon TDA2040 y te dara unas paginas donde se encuentran las hojas de datos. Abres la del TDA2040 y copias el circuito de modo puente igual eso si solo echale un vistazo al diagrama del TDA2050 y analizalos y cambia algunos valores de los componentes ya que si lo haces con la configuracion del TDA2040 es muy posible que te de algunas fallas. Si quieres te puedo ayudar a diseñar un nuevo diagrama ya que yo estoy interesado en hacer tambien un amplificador en modo puente con el TDA2050.


----------



## lalex (Sep 29, 2008)

Estuve viendo y lo único que cambia es la resistencia y el capacitor en paralelo al parlante, que valor debo ponerle a esta rama, los del TDA 2040 o TDA2050 ?

Saludos. Lalex L!


----------



## mnicolau (Sep 29, 2008)

En este post está el pcb en modo bridge para los TDA20x0:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...50-lm1875-puente-simple-pre-tl072-pcbs-14305/

Ah.. también pueden colocar LM1875, de muy buena calidad, usando el mismo pcb.

Saludos


----------



## chamorrin (Ene 29, 2010)

Tengo un esquema para funcionar el tda 2050 con una fuente normal, lo he probado y suena bastante bien.


----------



## ppaappoo (Feb 22, 2010)

chamorrin dijo:


> yo tengo un esquema para funcionar el tda 2050 con una fuente normal lo e probado y suena batante bien




Hola que tal, está muy bueno ese pdf pero tengo una consulta. Cuanta potencia entregaría en un parlante de 2 Ohms con una fuente e 20 a 25 Volts ?

Gracias.


----------



## chamorrin (Feb 22, 2010)

La verdad es que no lo se, yo lo tengo con una fuente de 13.8 V y lo máximo que he conseguido de consumo es algo mas de un amperio con un altavoz de 4 Ohms, por lo tanto algo mas de 14 Watts estaba pensando la idea de sustituir los condensadores de entrada por unos de mas voltaje y probar con una fuente mayor.


----------



## javierbuaiz (Sep 19, 2010)

Si haces el circuito del tda2040 tienes que cambiar las resistencias a 2.2 Ohm y el condensador cerámico de la salida a 470nF , yo lo hice con la configuración del tda 2040 y en la salida me daba cierta distorsión en los agudos aunque los graves sonaban perfecto y esto sucede según si se pone mayor resistencia en el estabilizador de frecuencia de 2.2 Ohm genera esa distorsión que escuchaba pero lo voy a modificar para que me funcione como Dios manda !


----------



## saf28 (Ago 31, 2012)

Yo lo armé pero no suena fuerte , estaría hablando de 60 Watt-rms . Lo alimento con una batería de moto , cual sería el problema, la alimentación ? Agradecería sus consejos.


----------



## minacional (Sep 21, 2012)

javierbuaiz dijo:


> Si haces el circuito del tda2040 tienes que cambiar las resistencias a 2.2 Ohm y el condensador cerámico de la salida a 470nF , yo lo hice con la configuración del tda 2040 y en la salida me daba cierta distorsión en los agudos aunque los graves sonaban perfecto y esto sucede según si se pone mayor resistencia en el estabilizador de frecuencia de 2.2 Ohm genera esa distorsión que escuchaba pero lo voy a modificar para que me funcione como Dios manda !




Amigo mira, me puedes ayudar, tengo un amplificador en puente pero dejó de funcionar, la resistencias de 2.2 se pusieron opacas y cómo lo estoy ensayando con fuente regulada veo que el voltage positivo se cae,  o sea está en corto , mientras el del negativo está bien, si me puedes ayudar en algo te lo agradecería.


----------



## mmaatti (Nov 27, 2012)

Se puede hacer un amplificador con uno de estos 2050 a 12 V para usar con una batería , y que fuente tendría que hacer ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2012)

mmaatti dijo:


> Se puede hacer un amplificador con uno de estos 2050 a 12 V para usar con una batería , y que fuente tendría que hacer ?



Poné en Google :

TDA2050 datasheet

Y fijate cual es la alimentación máxima y mínima


----------



## ignizraziel (Jul 16, 2021)

Hice este diseño y suena bastante bien, sin ruidos en la entrada, con fuente dual de 18-0-18 y con capacitores de 4700uF a 50V eso si, calientan bastante los tda 2050.


----------

